# Arctic



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QxJ2Azi3hM

I built this baby ; still going after many years . Derek


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I knew in Denholm's, Derek. I have never seen steel plate so thick or a steering gear so reminiscent of Stephenson's Rocket!.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day derek.super moerator.27 feb.2014.05:46;re:artic.you built this baby,you did a good job.great video.i like the end with the passengers walking alongside the ship regards ben27


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

There was a down side ; much discussion about the various grades of steel in various locations of the hull with the naval architects . There was an ice belt which as I recollect was grade E with very low temp Charpy minus 35 C values . The Bow however only had this steel in the ice belt area.
The first few voyages were a disaster . Much steel plate cracking in cold weather in the bow area .
The only ting that held it together was the excellent welds made by the shipyard ( they did not fail )
A new bow of suitable steel was built and fitted to the vessel and she is still operating to the best of my understanding .


----------

